# Pricing for a wedding album



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 25, 2017)

I realize this is totally subjective but I'm trying to figure out what to charge a client for 80 page 4 x 6 wedding album. It was my first wedding so I only charged him a little bit of money and we agreed that I would just supply web and print jpeg's on a USB drive. But after ordering the prixma 100 pro and printing some pics out and also finding a cheap 4 x 6 album I'm thinking about offering him a album. I'm paying for all the supplies and the time to do it and was thinking of 100 dollars. Is that too much ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tspear (Jan 25, 2017)

Compare to Blurb, Mixbook.... 
Then what is your time worth?


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 25, 2017)

Are those 2 of the industry leaders in print books kind sir ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tspear (Jan 25, 2017)

Daniel Patrick klesh said:


> Are those 2 of the industry leaders in print books kind sir ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea if they are the leaders. I personally use mixbook for a few one off books. My parents use Shutterfly. Blurb is the one built into Lr. Kodiak has their own....


----------

